# homemade handleing equipment



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

Has anyone made any home made goat handleing equipment? Head chutes, feeders etc. Ive got a homemade squeeze chute with a headcatch ive been looking into the turn tables and after looking them over I believe I can make my existing chute a tilt has anyone ever done this? Ive very happy with my chute but tilt would be nice.


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

I just bought one already to go.....you could fab it all up yourself if you are handy on the welder and have some extra time over the winter. Time is not something I seem to have a lot of these days.

close to what mine is but doesn't have padding www.marweld.ca/animal_handling/dst

I also added weigh bars under it and doors on the side that open up so I can vaccinate or preg check


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

Im fairly handy when it comes to fabrication ill have to have someone roll the angle for my hoops on each end the rest would be simple cutting and welding. If I can find somewhere to roll some angle iron into the hoops I believe I can have it together in a few hours with spare steel and supplies ive got laying around the farm. Ill try to post some pictures of my home made chute.


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

Here is mine nothing fancy but very funtional it squeezes, has a head catch and a drop down door to access hooves for trimming. If I do make it tilt I will make the floor drop away.


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

sounds good. You could just rig one side up on some sort of pin system so it only tilts to a 90 degree angle on the one side you are working on. The hoop just lets you work from either side and spin the goats around and around for their amusement (kidding). Just find what the comfortable height for you to trim hooves would be and put supports on other side to tip table which might be easier then rolling the steel.

attached picture to hopefully get point across.


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

I hadnt thought of that all I would need is 90 degrees as you said thanks for the help! I was just hadnt thought of the 90 degree approach as all I had seen have the hoop.


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

That's whats great about sites like these, You get some different ideas or somebody has seen something else you haven't. Good luck with it and post some pictures when you finalize your handling system. I will do the same once I get mine in place.


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

How many head are you running gawas?


----------

